# Pics of my new 04 330ci...



## art330ci (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi, i've been some days without writting any post, maybe because i couldnt wait anymore for my car :bigpimp: .
I'll write something else next week about the car (it has just 600 miles), but now here are somo photos. The car is black, it has the sport package MII with 18M rings(model 135), bixenon with adaptative lights, nappa leather lightgelb (light yellow), HK with professional radio, bluetooth, cruise control, rain sensor and other little things. It has too the M3 exterior mirros that look quite well. Here are the pics:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Congrats! I can't see the first five pictures or the last picture. :dunno: I want to see some more shots of your interior... :yikes:


----------



## art330ci (Feb 19, 2003)

And some more pics here:


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

:wow: I LOVE those rims! Very nice car! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

I like my headlights better , but otherwise very sharp! Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## prashan (Apr 16, 2003)

Car looks great. Where did you get the M3 mirrors from ? 

Thanks
Prashan


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

How did you end up getting the bluetooth? Dealer in Munich?


----------



## AlpWhite04 (Mar 12, 2003)

Absolutely stunning :thumbup:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Chaaaosss said:


> *How did you end up getting the bluetooth? Dealer in Munich? *


He is in Spain. They let you get all sorts of cool stuff. Like a NAV TV, etc. That is why he also has that great interior we don't get here.


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

I'm very annoyed that we can't get a car set up like that from the factory over here (USA). With as many BMWs as we buy, I don't know why we get treated like second class customers.

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Sweet car! Damn your interior kicks #@! That would look sweet with my OB exterior.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

MikeW said:


> *
> 
> I'm very annoyed that we can't get a car set up like that from the factory over here (USA). With as many BMWs as we buy, I don't know why we get treated like second class customers.
> 
> *


EXACTLY!!!!

:bang: BMWUSA :violent:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

RCK said:


> *EXACTLY!!!!
> 
> :bang: BMWUSA :violent: *


1stly, Art330Ci- your car ROCKS!!!!:guitar:

That has got to be the best lloking 330Ci I've seen yet. I would've preferred wood trim, but still- I salivate profusely just gazing at your car. Jet Black looks soo good. My car is Jet Black over Black , but your interior does make me wish BMW NA would make available more "individual"-like options your car has.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

and I thought there weren't any ZHP coupes.........


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

That Coupe KICKS ASS!!

If BMW offer the E46 coupe in a Package like that with the sedans ZHP options (Maybe in the coupes last year of production) I am sooo trading in my current 330ci for it. Please do this BMW, so I can get the car I want, before the last classic BMW goes under the dreaded Bangle knife!! :bawling:


----------



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)

greginaz1 said:


> *and I thought there weren't any ZHP coupes......... *


It's not ZHP.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Wah said:


> *It's not ZHP. *


I know, I was just kidding...but this one has the same front air dam, rear wing, wheels, cube, etc.


----------



## art330ci (Feb 19, 2003)

greginaz1 said:


> *I know, I was just kidding...but this one has the same front air dam, rear wing, wheels, cube, etc. *


And what's the difference between a ZHP and my sport package????


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

art330ci said:


> *And what's the difference between a ZHP and my sport package???? *


Cosmetically, nothing. Just 2 extra doors, cloth seats, and a little extra tweaking of the engine and drivetrain for a little increase in performance.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

ObD said:


> *Cosmetically, nothing. Just 2 extra doors, cloth seats, and a little extra tweaking of the engine and drivetrain for a little increase in performance. *


:rofl:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

ObD said:


> *Cosmetically, nothing. Just 2 extra doors, cloth seats, and a little extra tweaking of the engine and drivetrain for a little increase in performance. *


The standard seating on the M-sport package is Alcantara. And you can get the package on a four-door as well. The only difference is the shorter rear diff, the extra HP and torque and the top speed (I think).


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Beautiful car and pics! :thumbup: The interior is really hot. Everyone outside of the US gets such cool options on their cars.

When did you take delivery?


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *The standard seating on the M-sport package is Alcantara. And you can get the package on a four-door as well. The only difference is the shorter rear diff, the extra HP and torque and the top speed (I think). *


Don't forget about the different exhaust and short throw shifter. 

Awesome car by the way!!


----------



## art330ci (Feb 19, 2003)

Ok, but I think is somehow only marketing. I mean, the extra power (10hp from 225 to 235hp) we have it yet in Europe. 
Here the 330ci comes with 231hp but every magazine that i've readen, testing the 330ci, always reach 237 hp when they measured the hp and the torque that officially is 300NM goes to 330NM.
About the short shifter, now with the 6-speed manual gearbox the shifther is shorter(and smaller) than in my old 2002 330ci.
The engines cut in my old 330ci was about 6600-6800 rpm that i think is the same than in a ZHP 330.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats !! :thumbup:

that car is yummy 

Like the interior a lot.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone else think Madrid looks A LOT like anywhere in suburban USA? In bet if you zoom in, you'll find Chuck-E-Cheese. 

Oh, and... Very nice car.

:dunno:


----------



## audiophilia (Mar 25, 2003)

Europe is so cool!

Great car!!!:thumbup:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

audiophilia said:


> *Europe is so cool!
> 
> Great car!!!:thumbup: *


I know, the US options suck  

Awesome Car :yikes: :thumbup:


----------



## Jay (Mar 28, 2003)

Awesome car, thanks for the pictures!

I have always wanted to see the "light yellow" interior. When I was buying my M3 I was also considering a 540i with Anthracite exterior and light yellow interior. Light yellow looked neat in the 5-series brochure, although the seats looked creamy in the pictures, more of a pastel yellow.

In your pictures the light yellow looks acidy / greenish, a lot like the "Kiwi" interior of my M3. How would you describe the light yellow interior?

Jay


----------



## Aris (May 12, 2003)

*exactly....*

which black is Your car ?
metalized or not ?

Anyway.... a really good looking car !
fantastic colors !!

.....fantastic car !!!
Enjoy !


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

machmeter said:


> *Anyone else think Madrid looks A LOT like anywhere in suburban USA? In bet if you zoom in, you'll find Chuck-E-Cheese.
> 
> Oh, and... Very nice car.
> 
> :dunno: *


Perhaps in that picture, but much of Madrid has exquisite Old World architecture. The problem would be finding a good spot to park and be able to get pictures of the buildings. Perhaps near one of the beautiful fountains they have at some of the major intersections.

-Peter

PS Wouldn't that be Carlos-E-Queso in Spain? :rofl:


----------



## M3^4EVER (May 16, 2003)

europeans always get better bimmers.. that interior is sweet :thumbup:


----------



## art330ci (Feb 19, 2003)

The interior in "light yellow" is as the name light yellow. If the sun hits directly the colour is lighter, like "beige" but in without sun the colour is yellow. Everybody that has seen the car agrees that blackk with yellow interior is really cool. The exterior colour is solid black(not metalized). I dont like metalized black(saphire black) because is not real black, is like a very dark gray with many litle bright things on it.
Yesterday i noticed that now, after the facelift, my 330ci's redline in the rpm-meter is on 6500rpm (in my 2002 330ci was in 6000rpm), that's like in the ZHP 330's isnt it?


----------

